# ''piranha farm''



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I thought I would share the new set up, at my bro's place building the frame took about a day, it's quite simple, but *solid*.

It's located in the laundry room for easy water changes, old water into the drain, and I got new gang type fitting for the waching machine so you can regulate the fresh water temp some what. We picked up a length of garden hose{ that sh*t is not cheap} long enough to reach the 90g downstairs and the 50g up.

NO MORE BUCKETS


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

you like?

If you look close you can see the free swimming fry in the top 10g on the left


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool shelf


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Looks like a lfs in the making


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)




----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

nice setup
RBP fry? nice!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice!!! Wish my LaZy ass would do something constructive like that. Great work man!!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)




----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

SSSWWWWWEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im jealous


----------



## allen smith (Jul 6, 2003)

nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

could u get closer pics of whats in the tanks

nice set up though


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Very cool. Nice job.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Sweet. Piranhas are coming more popular (largely due to Pfury!), some day i see huge out door breeding grounds which are producing designer Piranhas. You guys got an outlet to see your fry yet? You might want to look into some rubbermaid water barrels too.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Real nice. Keep us informed on your progress.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

nice job


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Cool looking setup!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice set up!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Nice Project you got going there. It looks great. Nice work.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

very nice. do you have a picture standing back a little so the entire stand with tanks are in the picture?


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

i maked the same installation in back of my garden in a room with 1X 75 G, 3 x 55 G, and 2x 20 g, all for keep piranhas...
great setup and im jealous, i want red fry ! (but my pygos are 1 year only...)


----------

